# Banax 1500 TM



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Just wondering if anybody here has used the Banax 1500 TM, if so likes and dislikes of said reel?
Whyme


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

No experience with it but the folks love them on THT


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Not that model but I fished Banax reels for several years and don’t have the first complaint.


----------



## BCNGATOR2 (Oct 26, 2017)

I have the 1000 for deep dropping. I know that one just came out this year. Anytime I I have had a question or needed help with something James has answered the phone. The best customer service I have dealt with. I am sure if you call and talk to him he can answer any questions you may have.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I see on the THT the one guy is selling them for 1395.00 and I have looked other places and found them fir 799.00 that's a big price difference. 
Whyme


----------



## BCNGATOR2 (Oct 26, 2017)

I know if you buy from eBay or other places you don’t want to deal with any warranty issues. Also frigate sales on the hull truth knows the serial number of the ones he sells and he will not warranty ones he did not sell or fix those ones. I sent mine in and he turned it around in one day.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

BCNGATOR2 said:


> I know if you buy from eBay or other places you don’t want to deal with any warranty issues. Also frigate sales on the hull truth knows the serial number of the ones he sells and he will not warranty ones he did not sell or fix those ones. I sent mine in and he turned it around in one day.


I have heard nothing but good things about Frigate Sales and the warranty he provides with the reel, but have you used the 1500 TM yet? 
Whyme


----------



## BlueH20 (Jul 9, 2018)

I saw a side by side comparison of the bantax and diawa and the bantax had much bigger bearings and drag system as well as gears. Looked stout.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

mark
just buy a fishwinch 2.0 and put it on that penn 113h you had. that's my setup and i keep the same speed on retrieve as a tanacom 1000. cheaper, too.
i caught that tile in my avatar with it.
jack


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

jack2 said:


> mark
> just buy a fishwinch 2.0 and put it on that penn 113h you had. that's my setup and i keep the same speed on retrieve as a tanacom 1000. cheaper, too.
> i caught that tile in my avatar with it.
> jack


Jack....this reel is not to catch small minnows like the one in your avatar. 
Btw you never texted me back from the other day.
Whyme


----------



## BCNGATOR2 (Oct 26, 2017)

I have not used the 1500. Are you targeting swords? If not the 1000 would suffice for any deep dropping minus the swords. That is the reel they came out with as a entry level swordfish reel. If you are just deep dropping the 1000 should suffice.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

WhyMe said:


> Jack....this reel is not to catch small minnows like the one in your avatar.
> Btw you never texted me back from the other day.
> Whyme


i see. you gonna use it for swording:thumbup:
i totally forgot to text. i will do that today.

jack


----------

